# Nothing to see here



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

very nice...can't stand the way those guys run wire!! It's like they have no code at all.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ampman said:


> Low volt guys


Good one..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> very nice...can't stand the way those guys run wire!! It's like they have no code at all.



Mebbe it's 'cuz............ they don't??? :001_huh:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Mebbe it's 'cuz............ they don't??? :001_huh:


I coulda told you that! :laughing:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm just surprised they didn't hit the wire drilling the LB.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't do conduit work. It is the customers responsibility to provide the installed conduit, usually contracted to an electrician. So....:001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow. I wish I could get a job where someone else does all the hard work.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Wow. I wish I could get a job where someone else does all the hard work.


It's good work if you can get it, but thats why you make the big bucks!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> I'm just surprised they didn't hit the wire drilling the LB.


yea me to


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've done it. But in my defense, I use connectors. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

for some reason..this ones just makes me laugh...:laughing:...maybe throw a little painters helper on der and call'er aday....first rounds on me...


----------



## j johnson (Jul 20, 2009)

thay dont read code or take time too make it look good!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

RGH said:


> for some reason..this ones just makes me laugh...:laughing:...maybe throw a little painters helper on der and call'er aday....first rounds on me...


Then fill the LB up with spray foam. That'll seal her up tight. :laughing:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I've done something similar. But in my defense all of the conductors in the conduit where LV or coax.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Its with SE cable so hell its probably legal in the SE world.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Its with SE cable so hell its probably legal in the SE world.


Almost looks like a 50pr to me, could be wrong. 

Either way pretty high up on the hack-o-meter!


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

running dummy said:


> Almost looks like a 50pr to me, could be wrong.
> 
> Either way pretty high up on the hack-o-meter!


Double this and you would have a 50 pair...this is a 25 pr. for sure,still hack WORK..


----------

